
Bill Gates says it’s time to redirect solar and wind subsidies. Is he right? - rmason
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/614331/bill-gates-says-its-time-to-redirect-solar-and-wind-subsidies-is-he-right/
======
mikece
He’s been a big proponent of nuclear in the past. Does he still have a stake
in TeraWave?

